# 2 new free hat-patterns



## goshiis (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi! I updated my blog with 2 new patterns!

Here you can find a hat with a cute butterfly-pattern!
http://saraknits.com/2013/october/butterfly-hat-pattern-2.html

Here is a great hat that I think fits both men and women! 
http://saraknits.com/2013/october/sunshine.html

Happy knitting!


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## missvonniev (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for the patterns. My favorite is the Butterfly. I love your colored charts!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, you are very kind!



goshiis said:


> Hi! I updated my blog with 2 new patterns!
> 
> Here you can find a hat with a cute butterfly-pattern!
> http://saraknits.com/2013/october/butterfly-hat-pattern-2.html
> ...


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Great hats. Thanks so much.


----------



## Flutter-by (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## sclloyd (Aug 4, 2013)

Cute hat! Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

Really nice hats!!! Thanks!


----------



## sandy3120 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing your wonderful patterns!


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns. I love the butterfly hat so much I think I will attempt my fist chart work. Love the color, too! Thanks again!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. I think this will be my second color work hat project.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for the patterns and for being so generous.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

goshiis said:


> Hi! I updated my blog with 2 new patterns!
> 
> Here is a great hat that I think fits both men and women!
> http://saraknits.com/2013/october/sunshine.html
> ...


love the mosaic pattern, it is going on my needles for a neighbors newborn in baby boy colors tonite!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Well done, & thanks for sharing.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Really nice hats, thanks!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Love both patterns!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice hats!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns, they are great


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

I love both of your hats, thank you so much!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm always looking for new hat patterns. These are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. You have a very nice site!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

afoster said:


> Thank you for the patterns and for being so generous.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely work & I like the color chart.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your patterns. They are lovely.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

It's got to be me!!! When I click on your links, I get a Samsung commercial.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Never mind, I tried it again [the 4th time], and I connected. Sorry.


----------



## puddles (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for these patterns. Have been searching around for a mans hat pattern and am definitely making this one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks so much, I have been looking for a pattern to make for my grandson so will try the second one.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Great!!! I knit a lot of hats for charity and I sure am ready for a couple of new one to send!! They will be loved!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

very nice! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

goshiis said:


> Hi! I updated my blog with 2 new patterns!
> 
> Here you can find a hat with a cute butterfly-pattern!
> http://saraknits.com/2013/october/butterfly-hat-pattern-2.html
> ...


Thanks for the patterns, admire your talents and generosity in sharing it with us.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Your unisex hat is very cool -- my grandson would love it, being a huge Green Bay Packers fan. Is your boyfriend a Packers fan, too? I have started a green & yellow hat for my boy for Christmas. Hmmm, I wonder if there's enough time to start anew?

Thanks for the great patterns!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

How talented you are to create these two hats. I especially love the Sunshine hat, so clever with the color work. Thank you so much for your generosity in publishing the patterns for us.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so very much for sharing your wonderful patterns with us. That is very generous. Patti


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

goshiis said:


> Hi! I updated my blog with 2 new patterns!
> 
> Here you can find a hat with a cute butterfly-pattern!
> http://saraknits.com/2013/october/butterfly-hat-pattern-2.html
> ...


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Not certain where to list this but here goes: My librarian has informed me that many knitting magazines may be downloaded free, and we may keep them! While I fear the demise of publishing companies, the cost has been, always, prohibitive for my small budget. I need the $$ for yarn. Things have changed in the 71 years I've been on the planet and I am happy to have this freebie. I live in Seminole County, Florida. If interested, check your library. They could contact Seminole County Library system and ck how they managed this. Forest


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

very pretty thank you


----------

